# Anyone ever bake a pizza in their wood stove?



## promac850 (Jan 10, 2011)

Today's question is: Have any of you ever bake a pizza in your wood stove? I like the Red Baron pizzas that I buy at Meijers, and wonder if I could cook it in the wood stove instead of the propane-fuelled oven. Just a curiousity of mine. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mustangwagz (Jan 10, 2011)

Never tried a pizza, BUT..i did make baked potato's and burgers in mine once. lol Just wrap the stuff in foil (double wrap it) and Tadah!! Potatoes ya gotta make your own call on, now the burgers...they'll start talkin after a while.. (sizzling that is) thats when ya know to check em. usually took about 15 mins to do for me. Its pretty cool too, they dont get dry, they stay Super moist and fully cooked! everyone was simply amazed that i didnt screw it all up! lol


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Jan 10, 2011)

we where out of power for weeks a couple winters ago we got good at cooking on the stove and baking in it. when her stove quit in the kitchen i jokingly told her to use the wood stove... she didn't see the humor...i will say this though, dont start the stove with used motor oil and cook hot dogs on a stick in it.... they will make you sick....just another life lesson learned and then realized.....


----------



## promac850 (Jan 10, 2011)

TMFARM 2009 said:


> we where out of power for weeks a couple winters ago we got good at cooking on the stove and baking in it. when her stove quit in the kitchen i jokingly told her to use the wood stove... she didn't see the humor...i will say this though, dont start the stove with used motor oil and cook hot dogs on a stick in it.... they will make you sick....just another life lesson learned and then realized.....


 
Thanks for the warning on motor oil. I think I'll give baking a pizza in there a shot this weekend.  I'll let the fire burn down to a bed of red hot coals, and put the pizza on a pan and let it cook. 

I think the pan is aluminum though, would that be a problem if it's sitting directly on the coals? I don't think my pops and momma would be happy seeing a blob of melted metal in the bottom of the Lopi... I know I wouldn't.


----------



## Junkrunner (Jan 11, 2011)

I cook, bake (don't laugh) and fry, all the time, on top of my stove. But it's also inclosed like an oven. I have a hinged door and racks. In the winter that's the best place to be! Mine's big enough to cook inside if I wanted, but that would mean slow'n her down alittle. not an option when it's 15 degrees out and that's my sole heat supply.


----------



## boatman (Jan 11, 2011)

We cook pizza on a campfire or a grill sometimes. In a stove I'd say get a good bed of coals, a steel baking pan and a cooling rack. set the pizza on the rack and the rack on the pan and have that held up a few inches above the coals. Might need to keep the door open, depending on the temp. If the door is kept open rotate the pizza half way through cooking.


----------



## cedarman (Jan 11, 2011)

I threw a piece of chicken in the woodstove one time and happend to walk outside and it smelled like I was standing outside of outback steakhouse. yumyum!

Ive done hotdogs and marshmellows. im sure the woodsmoke would be great but havnt had the nerve to cook a meal in there yet.


----------



## branchbuzzer (Jan 11, 2011)

I cook on top of the stove, but not inside it. I have an old sheet metal King stove,so it's plenty hot enough on the top surface to do frying or boiling/simmering. Baking is a bit tougher since it's hard to get even heat top and bottom.

I bake by using a rack ( mine is an old fridge shelf ) between two frying pans or a cast-iron skillet. Using the skillet can keep the temperature a little more even since the metal is thicker.

I've also done it by just setting things on the rack by itself, then suspending the rack over the bare stove surface. This works for browning things like pizza crusts. Once it's brown I put it back into the double pan set up to finish the rest. You can adjust the heat by raising or lowering the rack as necessary.

The key thing to remember is that the temperature of the stove is going to vary more than a normal oven, so one needs to check the progress often. You'll also have a few dud results. If it's something that is critical to bake at a constant temperature I just do it in the electric kitchen stove - I'd rather spend 25 cents of electricity than toss out $10 worth of burned or undercooked food.


----------



## betterbuilt (Jan 11, 2011)

I cooked a pizza in my wood stove. I let the pizza thaw out first. I made sure the stove was just a bed of coals and there were no flames. I put the pizza in cast iron skillet. The cooking part took about 1 min and the pizza was prefect. I watched it really closely to make sure it didn't burn. I have done it in a while but still remember the last one I had. It was really good. 

best of luck.


----------



## promac850 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the input! I will be giving it a shot for sure this weekend.


----------

